# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Los regantes de Valdecañas dicen que no les sobra agua y rechazan el trasvase

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os de noticia de laverdad.es
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100531.html

Un saludo a todos.

*Los regantes de Valdecañas dicen que no les sobra agua y rechazan el trasvase* 
El Gobierno extremeño no quiere ir a ciegas: «Queremos saber si hay excedentes antes de apoyarlo o rechazarlo» 
31.05.10 - 00:50 - M. BUITRAGO | MURCIA. 
No es un brindis al sol, ni tampoco un gesto político para cubrir el expediente. El Gobierno de Extremadura va en serio con el estudio que ha encargado sobre «un hipotético» trasvase desde el embalse de Valdecañas, en Cáceres, al Levante. Detrás de ese estudio se encuentra el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, que lo apoya y alienta desde un plano no visible, como complemento al acueducto Tajo-Segura. Quien se pronuncia en contra es la Comunidad de Regantes de Valdecañas, cuyos miembros están dispuestos a tomar medidas para que este proyecto trasvasista no se apruebe, según declara a 'La Verdad' su presidente, Primitivo Gómez.
La adjudicación de los estudios coincide con la aprobación de una urbanización de lujo en un islote del pantano de Valdecañas. El Gobierno de Extremadura quiere saber si hay sobrantes de agua, antes de apoyar o rechazar ese trasvase, explicó un portavoz. Este embalse, a mitad de camino entre Madrid y la frontera portuguesa, almacena estos días 1.400 hectómetros cúbicos y está al 90% de su capacidad total, lo cual demuestra a ojos del Ministerio y del Gobierno murciano que cuenta con excedentes para derivar a Ciudad Real primero y después a la cuenca del Segura.

*Quieren crear más regadíos* 

Pero los regantes de la zona no están de acuerdo. Su comunidad la integran 800 comuneros que tienen asignado un volumen anual de 29 hectómetros de Valdecañas para atender 6.000 hectáreas de regadíos. La pequeñez de este volumen en comparación con los 1.400 hectómetros de reserva en dicho pantano no es obstáculo para que Primitivo Gómez recalque que no sobra el agua. Matiza que en esa zona queda una parte de regadíos por crear. Aunque fuera el doble de superficie, no obstante, seguiría habiendo más de mil hectómetros de sobrantes.
«Ese trasvase no lo vemos viable. No hay excedentes. La media de agua almacenada en agosto es de 680 hectómetros. Por ahí se habla de trasvasar 600, con lo cual...» Son las cuentas, imprecisas, que hace esta comunidad de regantes. Sus previsiones y temores tampoco coinciden con las cifras que se barajan de entre 200 y 500 hectómetros máximos a lo largo de todo el año, y no en agosto.
Primitivo Gómez indica a renglón seguido que aún no hay nada sobre la mesa. «Hay muchos globos sonda y hemos llamado a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo para expresar nuestro malestar y que nos aclare la situación». Añade que el agua de Valdecañas es de mala calidad porque recoge los residuos de Madrid, por lo que una extracción acentuaría ese estado.
Advierte de que van a tomar medidas ante la posibilidad de que el estudio que se ha encargado sea favorable al trasvase. Opina que hay otras regiones, como Castilla-La Mancha y Madrid que también deben ser consultadas.
A su juicio, el Trasvase del Ebro no tenía que haber sido derogado. «Al menos, se tenían que haber calculado mejor las medidas alternativas. El Gobierno ha actuado a ciegas». Primitivo Gómez recuerda que la cuenca del Segura cuenta con desaladoras, aunque desconoce los resultados que están ofreciendo. Por principio, su comunidad rechaza los trasvases. «Nuestros regadíos se montaron como compensación al Trasvase Tajo-Segura. Su desarrollo aún no ha acabado». Alude a la situación de la cabecera del Tajo. «La Alcarria, de donde parte del Tajo-Segura, sigue siendo una de las zonas más deprimidas de España. Si se queda sin agua, se corta el desarrollo».
Un portavoz del Gobierno de Extremadura resalta el criterio de su presidente, el socialista Guillermo Fernández Vara, «de hablar de todo». «A eso no nos negamos nunca. Los ríos no se pueden trocear. Hemos encargado los estudios porque, en el caso de que algún día se plantee un trasvase desde Extremadura, queremos tener un conocimiento previo de la situación para no ir a ciegas», explica. Recuerda de dichos informes no conllevan ninguna toma de decisión. «Servirán para fundamentar nuestro apoyo o rechazo a ese trasvase, ya que primero deben quedar aseguradas nuestras necesidades para los próximos 50 años. Hoy puede haber excedentes, pero mañana no. Es un asunto delicado y queremos tener la mayor certeza», añade.
El Diario Oficial de Extremadura adjudicó el pasado día 19 los estudios sobre este hipotético trasvase a dos empresas de ingeniería, que ofrecerán sus resultados en nueve meses. Al igual que existe la Tubería Manchega, como insiste en llamar el Gobierno de José María Barreda al trasvase Tajo-Guadiana, puede construirse otra tubería desde el otro extremo de la cuenca, mucho más abundante en recursos hídricos, opinan fuentes del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente consultadas por este diario.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Este embalse, a mitad de camino entre Madrid y la frontera portuguesa, almacena estos días 1.400 hectómetros cúbicos y está al 90% de su capacidad total, lo cual demuestra *a ojos del Ministerio y del Gobierno murciano que cuenta con excedentes* para derivar a Ciudad Real primero y después a la cuenca del Segura.


Esos ojos del Ministerio y del Gobierno Murciano, me gustaría que se dejaran de pisar tanta moqueta, y se leyeran algunas leyes y/o convenios, como por ejemplo la siguiente:

*BOE núm. 37 Sábado 12 febrero 2000
Convenio de La Albufeira

Protocolo adiccional - Régimen de caudales

Artículo 4. Cuenca hidrográfica del río Tajo.*

1. Las estaciones de control del régimen de caudales del Convenio en la cuenca hidrográfica del río Tajo se localizan en:
Salida del salto de Cedillo.
Estación de Ponte Muge.

2. Las Partes realizarán en su territorio una gestión de las aguas de la cuenca hidrográfica del Tajo de manera que, *salvo los períodos de excepción* regulados en los apartados siguientes, se satisfaga el régimen de caudales mínimos en las estaciones de control definidos en el apartado anterior, de: *Caudal integral anual:
a) En Cedillo: 2.700 hm3/año.*
b) En Ponte Muge: 4.000 hm3/año.

3. El régimen de caudales referido en el apartado anterior no se aplica en los períodos en que se verifique una de las siguientes circunstancias:
a) La precipitación de referencia acumulada en la cuenca desde el inicio del año hidrológico (1 de octubre) hasta el 1 de abril sea inferior al 60 por 100 de la precipitación media acumulada en la cuenca en el mismo período.
b) La precipitación de referencia acumulada en la cuenca desde el inicio del año hidrológico hasta el 1 de abril sea inferior al 70 por 100 de la precipitación media acumulada en la cuenca en el mismo período y la precipitación de referencia acumulada el año hidrológico precedente hubiere sido inferior al 80 por 100 de la media anual.

4. El período de excepción se considera concluido a partir del primer mes siguiente a diciembre en que la precipitación de referencia acumulada en la cuenca desde el inicio del año hidrológico fuera superior a la precipitación media acumulada en la cuenca en el mismo período.

Que quiere decir todo ésto: muy sencillo: que en un año como éste, en el que la situación de la cuenca es normal, hay que dejar hacia Portugal como mínimo 2.700 Hm3...(Valdecañas tiene 1400 Hm3)...creo que no hace falta añadir más... :Frown: 




> «Ese trasvase no lo vemos viable. No hay excedentes. La media de agua almacenada en agosto es de 680 hectómetros. Por ahí se habla de trasvasar 600, con lo cual...»


Es que es inviable totalmente. Primero, el coste sería prohibitivo...quien pagaría toda la infraestructura?

Yo no tengo porqué pagar de mi bolsillo a base de impuestos semejante obra para que dejen otros embalse hechos una charca para que ellos mojen con los aspersores hasta los coches que circulan por sus carreteras (experiencia personal).

Jajajajaja. Sólo 600 Hm3? A otro perro con ese hueso  :Wink: . El año que haya 400 se trasvasarán 400, el año que haya 600 se trasvasarán 600...y el año que haya 1300 se trasvasarán 1300... :Mad: 




> Hemos encargado los estudios porque, en el caso de que algún día se plantee un trasvase desde Extremadura, queremos tener un conocimiento previo de la situación para no ir a ciegas», explica. Recuerda de dichos informes no conllevan ninguna toma de decisión. «Servirán para fundamentar nuestro apoyo o rechazo a ese trasvase, ya que primero deben quedar aseguradas nuestras necesidades para los próximos 50 años. Hoy puede haber excedentes, pero mañana no. Es un asunto delicado y queremos tener la mayor certeza»


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Los estudios "por si acaso"  :Big Grin: . Nadie encarga unos estudios que valen una millonada, *recalco...una millonada*, simplemente para "por si acaso".

Le han abierto una puerta al Gobierno Murciano y al Ministerio que jamás la podrán volver a cerrar...todos los que dependan del agua de Valdecañas para riegos/abastecimientos, etc, id pensando de donde os vais a abastecer a partir de ahora, porque ese agua, paisanos, ya no es vuestra, ese agua ya tiene dueño: Murcia  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Más vale que el Gobierno de Extremadura se deje del "ansia trasvasística" que le ha entrado en vena...que le pongan un par de inyecciones y que se dejen de tanto trasvase ni leches, y se pongan como lo que se tienen que poner de una vez, a arreglar los problemas de Extremadura, que no son pocos, que nos saquen de la miseria en la que nos han metido...llevándose industrias, cerrando fábricas, y sólo trayendo *paro y PER*...

Un saludo.

----------

